# Will the OTA make me lose root after using lastest Casual patches



## Ca5p3r (Jul 27, 2011)

I Odin the "Root66 stock VRALJB 4.1.1 12/2/12" and then used the latest "CASUAL Back Atcha Verizon" bootloader unlock. My question is Even after using the latest Casual would accepting the OTA make me lose root? Or harm my phone?
Also, would affect me using the same Casaul patches to get root back?

Me personally Im happy with just a stock rom- debloated with TB


----------



## Bendr0id (Sep 29, 2011)

I guess my question would be... Why worry with an OTA update? If there is something that you see in the update that you like, just wait a day or so for the developer of your ROM to update.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ca5p3r (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh lol. Because every 2 minutes or so that annoying "u should update messsge" pops up and it's driving me insane.


----------



## sting5566 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ca5p3r said:


> Oh lol. Because every 2 minutes or so that annoying "u should update messsge" pops up and it's driving me insane.


Most likely if it's a Verizon update and you accept it you will lose root. Why don't you just install a custom rom and be done with it.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ca5p3r (Jul 27, 2011)

I' m just looking for a stock rooted rom. I just want to keep all the features I have.


----------



## sting5566 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ca5p3r said:


> I' m just looking for a stock rooted rom. I just want to keep all the features I have.


Try Beans build 10, all the stock features plus more.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ca5p3r (Jul 27, 2011)

I tried out "Clean rom Vwz", but I eventually restored stock root and found this to stop the update notifications. 
http://www.pocketables.com/2013/01/how-to-stop-your-rooted-verizon-samsung-galaxy-note-ii-from-installing-an-ota-update.html


----------

